# Trim All Lawn Edger



## william8983 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have an old " bought in 1975 " Trim All lawn edger. Model KS 19 - Deluxe. It has a Briggs and Straton 4 cycle engine, Model 60102 0267-01 74051701. 2 HP 3600 RPM. Easy Spin Starting. 
The issue I have is the shaft that the edger blade mounts on is worn out. I need a new edger blade shaft. It is a 3/8 diameter shaft on each end where the blade and and bearings attach and 1/2 inch in the middle. It is approximately 5.5 inches long. I bought the Edger at K Mart and the unit was built by K&S Mfg. Co. Ft. Worth Texas.

Any help in locating where I could obtain the edger blade shaft and any bearings that may be required would be appreciated. the model number of the edger is KS 19 - Deluxe. I also need both edger blade bearings. See photos.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Hope you are still looking for an answer...

I Googled 'Trim All Lawn Edger Parts' and found:

http://www.mfgsupply.com/16-1252-trim-all.html

Kinda looks like what you describe! I didn't go so far as to check for bearings as those are more of a 'standard' item available at a variety of places(check McaMaster-Carr, etc)

Hope it works!

Kelly


----------



## jrom11 (Nov 12, 2014)

I had the same problem with my edger and found this link 
Try this fix copy and paste this link into your browser zhouseplans.com/oddsandends/New_Improved_Shaft_41-638.html


----------



## Shadow Warrior (Jul 14, 2015)

*Trim-All lawn edger*

email me Bill if u still need help with parts..... SW


----------

